# PATH en X diferente que en consola

## Sambler

pues eso, que en X me sale un PATH diferente que el que tengo en fuera de las X.

aver si alguien me dice como arreglarlo

gracias  :Shocked: 

----------

## BaSS

a que te refieres?

----------

## Sambler

aver, digo que si pongo echo $PATH fuera de las X me sale un PATH diferente que el que me sale una vez que estoy dentro de las X. Ademas el prompt tb es distinto. no se si al entrar en las X se vuelven a setear el PATH y el prompt

----------

## BaSS

Configura la terminal que uses en las X para que se ejecute como login

----------

## Guest

y eso se hace...

----------

## BaSS

depende del xterm q uses, en xterm creo q es: "xterm --login" en el resto mira en su conf  :Smile: 

----------

## Sambler

pues en multi-gnome-terminal si que es kon --login pero en xterm no veo esa opción. de todas maneras yo uso el multi-gnome-terminal asi que ya lo tengo. 

Gracias Bass   :Laughing: Last edited by Sambler on Sat Dec 12, 2015 1:23 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Sambler_

pues eso que para una solución general solo tendremos k poner la siguiente linea en el .bashrc de kada usuario:

source /etc/profile

(soy Sambler lo k pasa esk se me ha olvidao la pass  :Smile:  )

----------

